# 240k Sq Ft Lot (Price Help)



## jimtz23 (Nov 1, 2013)

hello,

we recently got called to big on a few parking lots. this one is one of them and its the biggest out of all. it is about 235,000 sq ft. the bid will be from 1-3 3.1-6 6.1-9 9+ Price/inch. it also is for Snow Plowing And Salt Application. and a price for Salt Application only ( From my understending they provide the salt we just put it down). im not asking for you to quote it for me. i never done something this big. and i would like to get the contract. i just like and idea of what you would charge? . i dont want to loose money, neither i dont want to be way off on my price. this is a county owned building. i also have to put price for removing snow in the event we have to haul it off site. price per hour. i was thinking 140 per hour per skid steer and about 160 per hour per dump truck. snow can be hauled away to a near by location that they have set up. the red is of course the area that needs to be plowed, and the light green is the sidewalks shoveling.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Kind of hard to give you prices without actually taking a look at the property. It looks like there is islands in the parking lot and stuff that would slow things down. Do prices include shoveling sidewalks?

For snow hauling just charge hourly for time and materials, whatever that is for you. 

I'll throw this out there for fun: 
$400
$550,
$700, 
$1000


----------



## jimtz23 (Nov 1, 2013)

skorum03;2056592 said:


> Kind of hard to give you prices without actually taking a look at the property. It looks like there is islands in the parking lot and stuff that would slow things down. Do prices include shoveling sidewalks?
> 
> For snow hauling just charge hourly for time and materials, whatever that is for you.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply. and yes bid package specifies that snow hauling is by hour. i was thinking more like 
1-3 3200
3.1-6 3700
6.1-9 4300
9+ price /inch 200


----------



## jimtz23 (Nov 1, 2013)

i think i must be way off. i will look at my numbers again. ps. i will have to subcontract a about 3-5 trucks. there are about 6 more parking lots about 20,000-60,000 sq ft. that will need to be done for this same proposal. ps. i came up with those prices by charging about .015 cents per sq ft.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Who doesn't have a contractor lined up in the middle of November?


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

jimtz23;2056600 said:


> thanks for the reply. and yes bid package specifies that snow hauling is by hour. i was thinking more like
> 1-3 3200
> 3.1-6 3700
> 6.1-9 4300
> 9+ price /inch 200


Just so we're clear, I put zero thought in to the numbers I gave you.

It's impossible to bid something like that from google earth


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2056662 said:


> Who doesn't have a contractor lined up in the middle of November?


The people who are hoping to get out of paying for the month of november on their contracts


----------



## jimtz23 (Nov 1, 2013)

I know its hard to bid something from google maps. I actually seen it. We did the parking lot this summer. I know the measurements and how is set up. Im checking on how my price stacks up for a similar sq ft lot that you or someone else does. Ps i know it varies from opstacles and stuff like that.


skorum03;2056742 said:


> Just so we're clear, I put zero thought in to the numbers I gave you.
> 
> It's impossible to bid something like that from google earth


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

3-4 inches falling* Friday night in Rockford



















* current forecast


----------



## jimtz23 (Nov 1, 2013)

I know im setting up an emergency contract for them
But the actual deadline for bid is the 23rd. What would you charge in your area? We are not too far. Am i to high or to low per hour for the skid and dump?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

If you have to haul snow you shouldn't have trouble finding trucks for $160/hour.


----------



## jimtz23 (Nov 1, 2013)

Im not paying 160.00 we will invoice the county for that but im planning on subing the dumps. Here going rate for subs are about 100-120 


JD Dave;2057076 said:


> If you have to haul snow you shouldn't have trouble finding trucks for $160/hour.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

what is the wording in the contract in regards to liability for slip/fall and how /when salt is to be applied. What if you had no snow in a month but 3 freezing rain events? Then what do you make? I think there's a fair amount of PITA factor here.
I realize you can't control how they write the contract, but on something like this I would perfer to have a base price with bumps for higher accumulation.


as for what you were asking I would up your prices a couple hundred bucks.
is the 1-3, 3-6, etc per event or per push?


----------



## jimtz23 (Nov 1, 2013)

Its per event. And as far as slip and fall that is a good question. On our own contract it specifies that we are not responsible for falls.

Also i will give them a price just to salt in the event of icy rain. Now its only labor. They provide the salt.



jonniesmooth;2057114 said:


> what is the wording in the contract in regards to liability for slip/fall and how /when salt is to be applied. What if you had no snow in a month but 3 freezing rain events? Then what do you make? I think there's a fair amount of PITA factor here.
> I realize you can't control how they write the contract, but on something like this I would perfer to have a base price with bumps for higher accumulation.
> 
> as for what you were asking I would up your prices a couple hundred bucks.
> is the 1-3, 3-6, etc per event or per push?


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;2056662 said:


> Who doesn't have a contractor lined up in the middle of November?


Crazy isn't it - a 100,000 sqft place called today......


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

framer1901;2057175 said:


> Crazy isn't it - a 100,000 sqft place called today......


It's also been 60 degrees all month. Not saying it's right, just saying.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I was being sarcastic about the $160. Maybe I'm off but that sounds extremey high but maybe your area is different then mine. Also I'm betting the County could care less about your contract and they will have one of their own that you'll need to sign if you want the work. I could be wrong but that's the way it works around here.


----------

